# iwconfig no wireless extensions (solved)

## benjamin200

Habe längere Zeit gebraucht den PCMCIA Slot unter dem 2.6er Kernel zu starten. Beitrag im Forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=152215&sid=55fca6b14d88b66678853e8215bd50de

Nun habe ich Probleme nach dem laden der Module. Sobald ich iwconfig ausführe, erhalte ich die Meldung das "ath0" keine wireless extension besitzt.

WLAN Karte (Proxim a/b/g Gold Worldcard)

System Gentoo, Kernel 2.6.4

pcmcia-cs installiert

wireless-tools installiert

kwifimanger installiert

Zu den Modulen: 

Ich habe die madwifi treiber ohne Probleme laden können, ein make und anschließendes ausführen von insmod der drei Module verlief ohne Komplikationen. Hier der Output von lsmod:

```

Gentoo-Laptop root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                32944  -

wlan                   35008  -

ath_hal               110624  -

ds                     10756  -

yenta_socket           13920  -

pcmcia_core            60032  -

Gentoo-Laptop root #

```

Wenn ich jedoch mit iwconfig nach der WLAN Karte suche, erhalten ich nur folgenden Output:

```

Gentoo-Laptop root # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ath0      no wireless extensions.

Gentoo-Laptop root #

```

Kann mir jemand verraten woran das liegen könnte. Hatte die Karte vorher mal in einem Suse Version 9 System laufen. Da lief das sie sofort nach dem einstecken. Nicht das Ihr mich falsch versteht - Ich will die Karte unter Gentoo (nicht Suse) zuhause verwenden .

Habe ich eventuell Fehler beim laden den Module gemacht?

oder liegt es eher daran das ich wo noch eine Config Datei anspassen muss?

Beste Grüße,

BenjaminLast edited by benjamin200 on Wed Mar 24, 2004 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

In der Kernelconfig CONFIG_NET_RADIO, CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS und CONFIG_PROC_FS an? Mountpoint /sys existiert? (k.A. ob madwifi davon Gebrauch macht, prism54 tuts..) Und die wireless-tools sind aktuell?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Inte

Das Problem liegt daran, daß Du die madwifi-Treiber vor der Anpassung des Kernels installiert hast. Einfach die Kernel-Optionen (Hinweis von Moe) einkompilieren, mit dem neuen Kernel booten und danach noch einmal die madwifi-Treiber installieren (emerge madwifi-driver). Danach sollte Deine Karte wie zuvor funktionieren, zusätzlich die Extensions zur Verfügung haben und iwconfig die erhofften Parameter ausgeben.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Mir ging's genauso. War etwas Sucherei, bis ich die Lösung gefunden hatte. Wenn man es einmal weiß ist es offensichtlich. Wie so häufig.  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo Inte, moe und alle anderen,

danke für die Hinweise. Habe nun das Problem mit der Wireless Extensioin durch hinzufügen von:

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS lössen können

CONFIG_PROC_FS (das läuft, falls ihr damit das /prox Filesystem meint)

CONFIG_NET_RADIO (mein Ihr damit "Amateur Radio Support" ??? , muss das für Wireless rein?)

Leider bekomme ich immer noch keine Wireless Verbindung zu meinem Access Point. Ich vermute es liegt daran das ich kein richtiges Interface habe. 

Ich sehe lediglich ath0 bei "iwconfig" nicht unter "ifconfig". In der /etc/conf.d/net habe ich folgendens eingetragen:

iface_ath0="dhcp".

Bin immer davon ausgegangen das ich /ect/conf.d/net zur Verwaltung der IP Adressen für das WLAN System verwenden muss. Ist das doch nicht ganz wahr?

Sollte ich die WLAN Karte auch unter "ifconfig" sehen?

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Meine  Fragen zu diesem Thread sind so weit beantwortet.

Vielen Dank an "Inte" und "Moe"

Leider habe ich immer noch Probelme mit der WLAN Konfiguratioin.

Ich bekomme die IP Zuweisung einfach nicht hin.

Habe zu diesem Thema einen neuen Thread eröffnet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=983831#983831

Beste Grüße,

Benjamin

----------

## ph03

Ich hab da ein ähnliches Problem mi einer PRISM 2 PCI Karte. 

Der Kernel iss mit

```
CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y 

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
```

kompiliert.

nach modprobe orinoco_pci wird die Karte in dmesg auch erkannt:

```
orinoco_pci: Detected Orinoco/Prism2 PCI device at 0000:00:09.0, mem:0xE1005000 to 0xE1005FFF -> 0xc70b0000, irq:11

Reset done..........................................................................................................................................................................................;

Clear Reset..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................;

pci_cor : reg = 0x0 - 1C9814B - 1C97F57

eth3: Station identity 001f:0004:0001:0003

eth3: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.3.4

eth3: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth3: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth3: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth3: MAC address 00:02:DD:32:44:19

eth3: Station name "Prism  I"

eth3: ready
```

Problem ist nur, dass iwconfig mir trotzdem keine wireless extensions für die Karte anzeigt :-/ Verzweifel hier bald, die linuxwlan-ng Treiber wollen die Karte naemlich gar nicht erst erkennen...:

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth2      no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

eth3      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

